# very very important message...



## Hick (Oct 20, 2009)

for ALL members --> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/announcement.php?f=43


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 20, 2009)

*IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT FOR ALL MEMBERS AS POSTED BY HICK* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		Marijuanapassion's wonderful IGNORE  feature.
If you have a particular member or members, that you simply do not care to partake in discussion with, this is your best and wisest option. In any thread, click the users name that you wish to ignore. Go to their public profile. In the toolbar near the top you will see three options. "Add (user name) to your buddy list"... "Add (user name) to your ignore list"... and "User options". Simply click the add to ignore list option, and click "submit".
EASY as that!..

The staff is not going to tolerate any more of the member on member bashing, arguing, instigating, belittling, ect. This is going to hold true for ALL members. NO exceptions.

No more hiding the foul language with mis-spellings done for the purpose of saying it, and then trying to get away with it. No more threatening or foul language in reputation comments. The staff can see all reputation, who left it, and the post. No more name calling. NO more veiled sports talk.
Members please, DO NOT RESPOND to any violations. Please.. just hit the "Report bad post" button. Let the staff deal with it. A response will only result in you suffering the same consequences, a suspension or permanent dismissal.
This site is a home away from home, that belongs to all of us. Should you desire to lower your own standards then perhaps it's time to bust a move. Everyone will have a clean slate as of now. What you decide to do with that clean slate will rest with you.

Will you join in with us and help paint this home with fun, laughter, good times and truly a sense of sharing for the common good of all ???
Marpassion and Staff


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 21, 2009)

you got that mean mod avatar goin on.  

great feature


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Super,

    Yeah, ran across this awhile back, and knew I just had to have it.
 THG's avi does it for me too !! 
 It shows the creativity within I think. I think sometimes it is more than just something that trips your trigger. Maybe it shows darkness, or better yet a good sense of humor...


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## nvthis (Oct 21, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> No more hiding the foul language with mis-spellings done for the purpose of saying it, and then trying to get away with it.


 
Dude! It always makes me nervous when you point at me like that 



 Sounds good guys!

Hey, whatever happened to Runbyhemp anyhow?


----------



## Hick (Oct 21, 2009)

runby just vanished one day nv'... 
"BUMP".....


----------



## thief (Oct 21, 2009)

a clean slate or a cleaning slate? how did ya know i broke my tray?  thanks guys


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanx guys


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 21, 2009)

Can i still advertise the noodle shop ?? Its bringing in a lot of skinny people that want to gain weight ! Yes / no / maybe ? Please pm me if this has caused any upset stomachs ! Peace and Thanks for understanding !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks  Staff...Trying to  be  a good  MPer   from now  on....maybe:giggle:   Just  kidding  Hick..Im  a  do  my  part..Just  added  My  first  one to  my  "list"  :aok:  take  care and be safe  everyone...


*KING*...you  are  too  cool  my  friend...are  you  makeing  fun of  my  spelling   :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

Works for me.  I'm a lover not a fighter.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 21, 2009)

I promise to stop stirring up trouble, calling names, cussing and such...but how will my wife recognize me? Thanks for the reminder to _respect one another!_


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 21, 2009)

I get told this.


> "Add (user name) to your ignore list"... and "User options". Simply click the add to ignore list option, and click "submit".
> EASY as that!..



And when I try to iggy a person I get this.


> Sorry Hick is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

:rofl:    thats  funny  as  well...spearchucker...


:rofl:



"Not  Alloud".....:spit:


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

thats hilarious spearchucker, thanks fer the second chance.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2009)

Can I still :heart: the FGG?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 21, 2009)

I think you can Ozzy, if you can find it.

Good Post Hick.

Excellent post Spearchucker...thank you for the laugh!


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 21, 2009)

Yo Ho aplaisia,

   HMMMmmmmm, A big spider huh ? LOL, yeah, I love playing with the holidays and finding great avatars to match them. The trick is finding one that fits your style, and also trips peoples triggers. 

  So yeah, I'm a mod here, really just an  OL'Snarky beast. I'm 55 and alive. Just have so many good folks around me that I'm happy to share, and my close calls in life have taught me to love, laugh, and live.

  Smoke turned out to be a real gift in my life for multiple reasons, and I'm so hooked on growing that I live to go look in my growbox. I barely survived the tug o war that fought against me putting a hammock in there with my girls.

I look forward to spending time sharing a few pics with you guys, maybe I can get my auto focus to stop working,  and allow me to manually focus for a good macro or two, I hope...

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2009)

I promise to grow, smoke a lot of weed, Pick on Hick in the AM when I'm bored thats all your gettin outa me MP 
Wow I can use the ignore feature? Back when If I didn't like someone I just banned em


----------



## Hick (Oct 21, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I get told this.
> 
> 
> And when I try to iggy a person I get this.
> ...



:rofl:... always one in the crowd..


----------



## nvthis (Oct 21, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> runby just vanished one day nv'...
> "BUMP".....


 
Wow. Huh.... Wierd.

Thanks Hick.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the post Hick...agreed 

This site is too valuable to lose...great people here


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

I took myself off the forum for 48hrs, a kind of self imposed ban.

The forum was allowed to decline and ruffled feathers were free to rant.

This is very unlike the normality of the usual calmness we all come to accept here on MP.

It is not usual for me to go off on a vendetta when I see things that should not happen, but this I did.

I apologise for my behaviour and it will not happen again, unless it is needed.

I mention no names but those in power were not here to cap it before it got out of hand, maybe they saw it and refused to get involved because of camaraderie that they know is apparent, then again I may be mistaken.

I, like all of us, am here for one reason, to learn and to help the needing of our knowledge.

I know my screen tag is popular here and I know I let myself down with what I did, but I felt compelled to do as I did because no-one else was trying to stop it.

If I see the same, I will do it again.

Let's keep this place as we love it, smiles and laughter with growing as the important part, not ego's.

The forum is a friend to every member, lets not forget that.

Hippy.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 21, 2009)

:yeahthat:  All of my friends are here!  Wait?  Yup.  All of them.


----------



## Hick (Oct 22, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I took myself off the forum for 48hrs, a kind of self imposed ban.
> 
> The forum was allowed to decline and ruffled feathers were free to rant.
> 
> ...



It is NOT your duty, job, or place, to rebuff anyone for any reason. If there is a need for any of that, it is the staffs duty. And as the announcement says, "use the report bad post button", and/or "ignore"....Report it to the staff... *DO NOT respond in kind*.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

My friends live in my computer.  I wonder if they ever get hungry...hmmm.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

I ain't afraid to let it out
I'm unafraid to take that fall
But I have found beyond alll doubt
We say more by saying nothing at all.

Truest words ever spoken.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 22, 2009)

You know, I missed all the headaches that apperantly happened over the last few days....and you know why?

I was busy growing the herb we all love. Aint that what this site is about.
If you have time to argue, you have time to grow more herb. Or at least fly out to Cali and help me trim this stuff up!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

Man Hal..I soooo wish I could.  Tho I may just pass out from just the aromas.


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello My Friends, 

   I think to clear the air a bit,  it should be noted that the staff here play no favorites as that just ain't right. How can we be fair, and make the calls if we are biased ? :shocked:

  We were aware of all the tiffs, spats, twizzling, etc. etc. :argue:  and at the time we were working out how this was to be dealt with.

   Obviously we took a good path in our approach. The idea was to get the dust settled. Make sure the mods here were in agreement,  and on the same page. 

  As mods here, there is a hierarchy that we follow. We needed to communicate with one another in order to find if we were of the same thinking. It is all good, and we are all one voice.

The post I made is simply an echo of what Hick posted, and what we all put into words. I opened the link so it would be more in folk's faces. Hick is fully aware of my actions,  as is THG, not to mention MarP himself. We do communicate with each other, and we are all aware of the stuff that goes on.

 We are very happy that we are getting the positive feedback.  This tells us that we do have many folks here that are willing to paint the place with good laughter, fun, Great advise for the growers, smokers, bean buyers, and general all around stoners. LOL:rofl:   it also tells us that folks are reading about the lines that we have drawn. This is good...


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bump*


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## degenerative_disc (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmm maybe now that this site is back on track and things are as they should be? Dare I come back and start communicating again 

I was realy upset with that person and it seemed to go on and on until something was done about it, it was a shame to be apart of it but due to my ethics and beliefs I could not stand idle and watch it take place. So I acted and I am not ashamed to have done so. I will take some time to think if this site is still for me and in the meantime I will play silent observer and contimplate my answer. I was only involved to protect those who could not protect themselves or who were to affraid to state what was on thier minds at the time of his post. If you know me, I have a long fuze but burn it all up and look out, I hold back no punches once I start swinging. I was trained to be this way and it is now part of my genetics.

To all my friends here;

Cheers!!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 23, 2009)

Yo Ho DD,

    I guess that the best response is the one that Hick gave to Hippy. Should something occur that needs responding to, please don't take up arms, and try to deal with it yourself. That is what we are here for. Should you call someone out then all you will end up doing is lowering yourself to their level, and your better than that. Please just let one of the mods know about the trouble, and we will look into it asap.
  You might also keep a thought in mind, that goes like this; Sometimes we allow somebody a bit more rope to hang themselves with. It's hard to censure a friend, but if it needs to be done we will...


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## degenerative_disc (Oct 23, 2009)

Cheers KingKahuuna
Are Mods on site 24/7? If so I have no problem reporting problems. On the day that everyone knows about with Kim I tried to find a way to contact a Mod but couldnt. I think I asked Mutt because i thought he was a Mod but he said he was not but would relay info. To make a long story short i tried to tell a Mod but couldnt find one.

Site should be monitored 24/7 IMO

Cheers!!


----------



## Hick (Oct 23, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Cheers KingKahuuna
> Are Mods on site 24/7? If so I have no problem reporting problems. On the day that everyone knows about with Kim I tried to find a way to contact a Mod but couldnt. I think I asked Mutt because i thought he was a Mod but he said he was not but would relay info. To make a long story short i tried to tell a Mod but couldnt find one.
> 
> Site should be monitored 24/7 IMO
> ...



the moderators are not usually watching 24/7. We shouldn't _have_ to be. Mature adults should be able to monitor themselves for a few hours.
 And if your patience are not that you can endure the short wait for a staff member to come along and rectify the situation, get out of the thread, log off, use the ignore, _anything_ but respond and further complicate the matter for us.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Oct 24, 2009)

Im the last one to want to cause any problems Hick you know that. And coming from my background I will say its never safe to leave things un monitored even with mature adults. Things can appear normal and calm then suddenly wham all hick breaks loose oopps sorry ment all heck breaks loose.

Cheers!!!


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 24, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Will you join in with us and help paint this home with fun, laughter, good times and truly a sense of sharing for the common good of all ???


Yes... yes, I believe that I can do that. Seriously tho, I must just be lucky 'cuz I haven't seen any of the shenanigans you're talking about. Must be newbies luck, huh? Anyway, I'll be good....Snax is humble... Snax is good... luuuuvvvv Snax...

*And Hey! Kahuuna!* You were like the first or second soul to welcome me to this little slice of heaven, and then you seem to have vanished! Where did you go my friend? And, Ooooh! That avatar is one of my all time fav pix! It was my desktop for awhile until Mrs. Snax said it was creepin' her out at night, starin' at her from the dark office when she passed by the open door late at night. Mrs. Snax has the goodies, so Mrs. Snax gets her wish... alot. Anyway, good to see(?) hear(?) from you again!

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## rasta (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for all the hard work,,,,you guys (mods)keep the site great ,,,its sad you have to deal with all the ** ,,,its not Unappreciated ,,,,,,peace,love.rastafari


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------

